# Book Shelf / Computer Speakers...maybe soundbar -- need help, pls.



## Superfriend (Oct 3, 2011)

i have heard a pair of Dynaudio bm5a (active) plugged directly to a computer
and i'll have to saying it was amazing. (right now its like $350per)
but price wise, don't think it is in my pocket range.

if any1 has experience Dynaudio bm5a, what else are out there
that can do as well or comparable to it and cost much less?

trying not to use an amplifier or just rather not.

i've also tried the vizio soundbar with a wireless subwoofer.... it was terrible.

i love the midbass...
dislike lowwww bass... thats why im steering away from
subwoofer box. unless i've been experience crappy ones.

any input would help. thanks
(klispche brand was my other choice, but i want to see what else are out there.)


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

In my opinion the Klipsch multimedia speakers are tough to beat for the price, I keep the subwoofer level pretty low since I live in a townhome but it blends nicely.


----------



## Superfriend (Oct 3, 2011)

el_bob-o said:


> In my opinion the Klipsch multimedia speakers are tough to beat for the price, I keep the subwoofer level pretty low since I live in a townhome but it blends nicely.


i have experienced with Klipsch 2.1 proMedia (not wireless).. sound so nice.

just seeing what else are out there.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

lowball this seller and get Z5500 if you have a room for surround speakers
Logitech Z-5500 505 Watts 5.1 Digital Speaker System


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

active studio monitors is what I`d shoot for.
bargain those down couple hundreds and never look back
2 - Dynaudio BM5A with original box


----------



## Superfriend (Oct 3, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> lowball this seller and get Z5500 if you have a room for surround speakers
> Logitech Z-5500 505 Watts 5.1 Digital Speaker System





Victor_inox said:


> active studio monitors is what I`d shoot for.
> bargain those down couple hundreds and never look back
> 2 - Dynaudio BM5A with original box


need to update my location = NJ
let me try and check craigslist. etc.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Superfriend said:


> need to update my location = NJ
> let me try and check craigslist. etc.


 i`m sure you will have even better choice in NJ NY CL.


----------

